# Viori Code for dish 942



## bcnvc (Sep 9, 2005)

Viore Plasma v42pd45m 
I added a post below to explain.

*Thanks *

Bill
:grin:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have no idea what you're asking.


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

I didn't have a clue either, until i happened to notice his sig. Perhaps he's asking for remote codes for the 42 Plasma HD Viore ? But i've often wondered why people expect you to spend more time answering their questions then are willing to spend writing them!


----------



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I can decode some of this. His equipment list shows a plasma TV called a "Viore", while the title of his message is asking for a "Viori code". Assuming these are correspondent, with a simple misspelling of one vs. the other, then he is asking for some kind of code to tell his TV about the 942 - or, if you parse the title a bit differently, he is asking for a code to tell his 942 about his TV.

Maybe this gives someone else a clue to the next step of this riddle. Of course, we could just wait for him to clarify his question, but where's the intellectual challenge in that?

Terry (astrotrf)


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Here's what he's got:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=4172365

It's a brand "X" TV from WalMart.

Apparently the built-in TV code database on the 942 remote does not include this obscure model. In that case, he will need a learning remote to replace the 942 IR unit. Then he can manually learn all the codes from the TV's remote.


----------



## bcnvc (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes i was looking for the remote code for the 942 remote to use the viore.

I thought i had said enough after reading the post i realize it was incomplete post i did not mean to run any one around the flag pole.

Sorry
Bill


----------

